# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Φωτισμός εκτροφείου.

## an.nicolaou

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.
Το εκτροφείο μου χρειάζεται περισσότερο φωτισμό.
Βρήκα τον ακόλουθο τύπο φλορενζας SYLVANIA STANDARD F65W / 154-RS DAYLIGH  GERMANY. 
Μου τις χαρίζουν μαζι με το μηχανισμό και αρκετες λάμπες.

----------


## jk21

δες αυτα τα δυο θεματα

*Σύστημα ανατολής δύσης**Λάμπες φωτισμού UV για πουλιά*και δωσε βαση σε αυτο που αναφερει ο Δημητρης ο mitsman για τους 40 ποντους .Δεν εχω πηγη να σε παραπεμψω αυτη τη στιγμη , αλλα ξερω οτι το ειχε ψαξει

----------


## an.nicolaou

Έχω διαβάσει τα ποστ. δεν μπορώ να τις έχω τόσο κοντά. Το Led είναι το ιδανικό αλλά στοιχίζει και επίσης είναι χρονοβόρο στην εγκατάσταση του. σκέφτομαι φλορεντζες για οροφή. τα κελβιν από ότι είδα είναι αρκετά.

----------


## jk21

Yποθετω λοιπον σε ενδιαφερει απλα να φωτιζονται .Οχι να αντικαθιστας την επιδραση του ηλιου πανω στα πουλια .Χωρις uv μεταβολισμο της d3 μην περιμενεις

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει οι φλορεντζες που βρήκα ως φωτισμό είναι ικανοποιητικες, προσφέροντας ότι χρειάζεται. Η απόσταση από τα κλουβιά δεν μπορεί να είναι 40 εκ. ο μόνος τόπος που μπορώ να της τοποθετήσω είναι στην οροφή. Τώρα αν καταφέρω να βρω Led μπορώ να τα τοποθετήσω στο πίσω μέρος των κλουβιών. δεν ξέρω αν θα επηρεάσει αρνητικά τις καναρες που οι φωλιές θα είναι δίπλα από τα Led.  ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει.

----------


## jk21

Aνδρεα αυτο που σου λέω για την αποσταση ισχυει .Μπορει το δωματιο να φωτιζεται ,μπορει τα πουλια να βλεπουν ,αλλα ως φως δεν αντικαθιστα την επενεργεια του ηλιου στον οργανισμο τους ,αν δεν μιλαμε για λαμπες uv και μονο και δεν μιλαμε για αποσταση οχι μεγαλυτερη των 40 π 

ως απλος φωτισμος και μονο (οχι σαν αντικατασταση του ηλιου ) τα led θα σου κανουν δουλεια ,επιλεγοντας φυσικα αντιστοιχης αναγκαιας ισχυος .Πολλοι χρησιμοποιουν .Ομως τα led δεν βγαζουν uv απο οσο γνωριζω

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ότι καλύτερο.οι λάμπες που έχω δίνουν 6500 κελβιν. Νομίζω είναι αρκετό

----------


## legendguards

φιλε σου εστειλα προσωπικο μυνημα

----------


## legendguards

Εδώ μπορείς να πάρεις μια ιδέα από αναπαραγωγή με φωτισμό







Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## an.nicolaou

Θα ήθελα την άποψη σας για φωτισμό με led.  Στο εκτροφείο μου τελικά θα βάλω φλορενζα αλλά σε κάποια κλουβιά θα πρέπει να βάλω φωτισμό led για να αποφύγω τις σκιές αλλά και για οικονομία. Το ερωτημα είναι να βάλω led strip 3528 ή 5050 ή 5630. Αν βάλω το 3528 ο φωτισμός είναι λιγος. Αν βάλω 2× 3528 είναι πιο έντονος. Αν βάλω  5050 είναι ακόμα πιο έντονος αλλά είναι σε μια ευθεία και φυσικά αν βάλω το 5630 είναι το πιο δυνατό.δεν γνωρίζω αν ο δυνατός φωτισμός ενοχλεί τα πουλιά και αν θα λειτουργήσει αρνητικά ιδιαίτερα αν είναι σε μια ευθεία όπως το  led strip.

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Ισως αυτό σε βοηθήσει.
http://www.malinois.gr/lightninggr.htm

----------


## an.nicolaou

Ok ευχαριστώ πολύ. Έχω αποφασίσει στα  led. Όταν έχω κάτι νεότερο θα σας πω

----------


## ironman

καλησπερα να κανω μια ερωτηση εγω εβαλα λαμπες φθοριου με ηλεκτρονικο ballast και ακομα στη καμερα του κινητου μου δειχνει οτι τρεμοπαιζει [στροφοσκοπικο φαινομενο] τι λετε γι αυτο ??????????

----------


## jk21

εχεις συμβατικο ηλεκτρομαγνητικο και οχι ηλεκτρονικο ballast το οποιο αν ειχες , ειναι συμβατο και με μελλοντικη αντικατασταση των λαμπτηρων με τυπου led

----------


## ironman

τους ξαναπηρα για επιβεβεωση και μου ειπαν οτι εινα ηλεκτρονικο το μπαλαστ στο διπλο σκαφακι που αγορασα για 2 λαμπες 36βαττ απο τον ****** ετοιμο το ειχαν τι να πω τωρα δεν βγαζω ακρη

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ....  αυτο μπορει να συμβει αν η καμερα σου ειναι τοσο συγχρονη που σαρωνει γρηγοροτερα απο την συχνοτητα που τρεμοσβηνουν οι λαμπτηρες με ηλεκτρονικο ballast , κατι που φαινεται απιθανο . Δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλοτερος στα ηλεκτρολογικα (ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος ) αλλα προσεχε αν εχεις συνδεσει και την γειωση στην εισοδο του ηλεκτρονικου ballast

----------


## ironman

θα το λύσω αύριο να δω αλλά ήταν έτοιμο μόνο λαμπες έβαλα tl-d 90 graphica

----------


## panosm

εχει κανενας φιλος ή γνωριζει dimmer συσκευη για LED ?

----------


## jk21

Αν εννοεις ετοιμη και οχι κατασκευη , βρισκεις ευκολα στο εμποριο , αναλογα με τα χαρακτηριστικα που θελεις 

υποθετω εννοεις για ελεγχο ταινιας led ... στα ποσα volt και ποσα Αmpere ενταση ρευματος ;

----------


## panosm

Δημητρη οταν λεω dimmer εννοω συσκευη προσομοιωσης ανατολης - δυσης .

----------


## jk21

οκ , αυτο ειναι κατι διαφορετικο και οχι απλος ελεγχος των led μεσω ρυθμιστη dimmer  , οποτε καλα που διευκρινιστηκε

----------


## legendguards

εγω βρηκα βασεις για λαμπες φθορισμου με ενσωματομενο ηλεκτρονικο Ballast και ελυσα αμεσως το προβλημα , δεν ξερω αν μπορω να πω δημοσια το ονομα του μαγαζιου

----------


## jk21

> δεν ξερω αν μπορω να πω δημοσια το ονομα του μαγαζιου


 μετα απο τοσο καιρο στην παρεα; δεν γνωριζεις τι ισχυει με τους κανονες βρε Αντωνη; 



την μαρκα σαφως μπορεις και ειναι και χρησιμο

----------


## legendguards

*Φωτισμός τεχνικής εγκατάστασης Stagna από γκρι τεχνοπολυμερές*


> *Φωτισμός τεχνικής εγκατάστασης φθορίου παραλληλόγραμμος Μ65xΠ7,4 cm για γκαράζ. Δέχεται 1 λαμπτήρα IP65 με μέγιστη ισχύ 18W. Είναι εντοιχιζόμενος και τα αξεσουάρ εγκατάστασης περιλαμβάνονται.**11,*50* €*

----------


## kostasm3

πλεον τα λεντ ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη γιατι ειναι φτηνα κ φυσικα οικονομικα στο ρευμα
μιλαω για τα λεντ τα οποια ειναι 12v κ φυσικα αθανατα 
τα χρησιμοποιω 4 χρονια τωρα κ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος..
ειναι μια δικη μου κατασκευη με μηχανημα ανατολης δυσης..










κ εδω ενα βιντεακι απο την κλειστου τυπου που ειχα οταν εκανα τις δοκιμες

https://www.facebook.com/fotis.mavro...4831729293992/

----------


## jk21

σχετικα με τα led αλλα και τις λαμπες που δεν ειναι ειδικου τυπου uva-uvb ακτινων , να επισημανω οτι δινουν φως αλλα δεν βοηθουν εστω και σε μικρο βαθμο στην συνθεση της βιτ d3 

τα led παντως μπορουν να δωσουν λευκο φως , που αν ειναι καταλληλης εντασης , μοιαζει περισσοτερο με το πραγματικο των εξωτερικων χωρων

----------


## kostasm3

ακριβως δημητρη οπως τα λες ειναι..
τα λεντ που χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι του ψυχρου φως cool white κ οχι του θαμπου warm white..
για αυτο οσοι φιλοι κανουν εσωτερικη εκτροφη να μην ξεχνουν την βιταμινη σαν εξτρα..
ιδιως στα λευκα καναρινια που θελουν προσοχη..

----------

